# Lanzar Optidrive 200.2 ! Zed audio



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Zed Audio Old School Lanzar OptiDrive 200.2 No reserve - eBay (item 140503481402 end time Jan-27-11 18:32:08 PST)

May sell here for the right offer .


----------



## graemepaul (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm really new to this forum and I think I really will enjoy staying here.


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

I had an older version Opti Drive and that thing kicked ass!

I ran it mixed mono to a component set and lanzar 10" sub behind the seat
of my mini truck. Ah, the 90s.


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

OSN said:


> I had an older version Opti Drive and that thing kicked ass!
> 
> I ran it mixed mono to a component set and lanzar 10" sub behind the seat
> of my mini truck. Ah, the 90s.


I have run the older optidrives in the past. They are pretty good amps but i think the zed built ones are far superior. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here but weren't the lanzars built by zed built on the later better designed boards aka ESX,nakamichi vs the earlier boards aka hifonics,us acoustics,autotek ?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

these are one of my favorites. I have owned them many times. they used to be great bargains until everyone started realizing they were Zed amps.

I love them. they are clean and heavy and well made. 

I would love to run one more than what I have now actually. I better walk away before I end up trying to get Optied UP


----------



## DBfan187 (Feb 26, 2010)

I love mine! Great amps!


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Heavy is right lol !! This thing weighs 17 pounds lol !!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Zed really could design some amps back in the day, I would not use any of his current junk now... 

GLWS


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Almost over and still pretty cheap !


----------



## graemepaul (Jan 21, 2011)

This account was created by a forum spammer from India. Why was he allowed to automatically approve his own account? This account only exists to spam forums promoting a bogus rainwater filtration product that is a total scam.

This account hijacked by Random Digilante.


----------

